# The 'Igloo' Style Pet Bed



## flxstr

Yes, I know this has been discussed before, and yes I searched for it (North BEDford comes up a lot!).

What is the popular style of 'igloo pet bed' that people were commonly recommending here for their V's to cuddle up in? I'd really like to get one for our V as well.

Thanks in advance!

pet bed, petbed, igloo bed


----------



## einspänner

the cozy cave? try searching that.


----------



## MilesMom

I'm getting this next time on sale at Dr. Foster and Smith online!!


----------



## flxstr

Cozy Cave!!!! THANK YOU einspänner!!!!

And it's on sale right now MilesMom! Question is now "what size for a 45 pound V"?


----------



## Kafka

I have a Large for my 40lbs Vizsla. She loves it. 
XL is a lot bigger, if you have plenty of space at home or your Vizsla is bigger than mine I would suggest XL.
(I've posted pictures in other thread on cave beds.. don't have them here now to attach)


----------



## flxstr

Thanks Kafka. Found your link here, looks about the right size for us too, as she likes to curl up too!


----------



## MilesMom

Where on sale?? ;D


----------



## KB87

They're 25% off at Drs Foster & Smith. The Large is $45 and the XL is $60

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20938


----------



## MilesMom

ooh thanks!!! I think I will get the XL since I have 2 V's now.


----------



## Carolina Blue

;D I just ordered one! I have been waiting for these to go on sale!! Thanks! ;D


----------



## mlwindc

My boy is 63 lbs but he curls up into a teeny tiny little ball... debating the Large instead of the XL - We already have a large LLBEAN bed that takes up a LOT of square footage in our tiny townhouse!


----------



## RubyRoo

I have the cozy cave. I got the large and it is huge. If anyone buys it, pull a bunch of stuffing out as it is way over stuffed. That will give them more room to go inside. 

Ruby loves hers and so do the cats. She lays on top of it sometimes or goes inside.


----------



## Carolina Blue

RubyRoo said:


> I have the cozy cave. I got the large and it is huge. If anyone buys it, pull a bunch of stuffing out as it is way over stuffed. That will give them more room to go inside.
> 
> Ruby loves hers and so do the cats. She lays on top of it sometimes or goes inside.


I should order a small too for the cat! I'm sure he will be in it! The cat sleeps in the crate when Kiya is not in it! :-\


----------



## Capa

We sent ours back as the tube did not come out for washing. Foster & Smith told us to cut an opening to remove it OR to wash it with the tube inside. After the 3rd wash, it simply fell apart. 

My girls loved it but ours simply didn't hold up.


----------



## Kafka

flxstr said:


> Thanks Kafka. Found your link here, looks about the right size for us too, as she likes to curl up too!


I'm glad you found the picture! 
One thing I forgot to mention: the XL is probably a bit easier to get in to. When she is standing and pushing the opening up she has to crouch a bit. I think with an XL she would easily push it open and walk in whereas now she has to crawl into it and sometimes ends up moving the bed sideways (see pic) or fails and has to retry her move, but I don't think she likes it any less


----------



## nict9

just looked at these in england and they cost a fortune!!


----------



## Darcy1311

I was going to buy one of those last year to ween Darcy out of her crate but giving her some securityat the same time.But I have changed my mind and she is going to keep her crate with the door removed (should be fun) ;D and I am going to buy her a Tuffies doughnut bed, they cost about 100 English pounds,but they last donkeys years...that will just fit in the crate nicely....exensive YES, but she is worth every penny. :-*


----------



## harrigab

slightly off topic but, Ruby has a "ute mat" a big padded cordura lined bed for in the pick-up, and a "house mat", that stays at the foot of our bed, on this I put an old blanket that my kids grandma gave them when they were toddlers. This blanket has a golden retriever print on it....yep, Ruby did the snow-ploughing thing and ended up with this golden retriever blanket on her with the printed head on top of her head and started wandering round the bedroom ensconced in this blanket.....maybe one of those scenarios that you had to witness to laugh at, but it made me chuckle ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue

Carolina said:


> RubyRoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the cozy cave. I got the large and it is huge. If anyone buys it, pull a bunch of stuffing out as it is way over stuffed. That will give them more room to go inside.
> 
> Ruby loves hers and so do the cats. She lays on top of it sometimes or goes inside.
> 
> 
> 
> I should order a small too for the cat! I'm sure he will be in it! The cat sleeps in the crate when Kiya is not in it! :-\
Click to expand...

Cozy cave arrived yesterday, and yes, I should have ordered one for the cat! He slept in it all night!


----------



## tknafox2

I have one of these beds, brand new, in the garage...bought it for Foxy and she would have nothing to do with it (maybe because of the over stuffing as was mentioned above). I am seriously hoping Fergy will eventually sleep in it, as we hope to keep him out
of our bed. He doesn't seem to care about being covered, or nestled in a blanket. That, for me, is just out of V character!
But it is not winter yet, and he hasn't met snow yet... we will see?


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Oquirrh wants nothing to do with the Cozy Cave Bed at home, but camping he loved it! Picture taken this weekend in our tent.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Ellie liked hers in the so called fall/winter that we get in hot central Florida, but once it started getting really warm outside she wanted nothing to do with it. Can't blame her, it looks like it would be hot. She still sleeps under the covers when I put her in bed with us in the morning, I think the cozy cave is just too hot. I put it up for the summer but will bring it with us when we head to our cabin in the mountains in a few weeks.


----------



## mlwindc

I was so excited to open up the bed, which arrived last night... and W was too. SO EXCITED he immediately started attacking the top lip and trying to chew it up! I will have to give it another got his evening after he's tired.


----------



## CatK

I'm so jealous, Morris would love one of these!


----------



## nict9

I'm thinking Christmas pressie for my boy


----------



## MilesMom

The cave bed is a huge hit in our house. We got the XL. The boys love to play in it (King of the Mountain style, constantly wrestling and pushing each other out.) 

Besides playing, they also love to sleep in it. I got hurt feelings 2 nights ago because Miles jumped off our bed in the middle of the night and when I woke up he was in the cave bed. I'm glad he likes it, but I did miss my cuddly Vizsla. He slept with us last night, then got into the cave bed after our morning exercise. 

The boys are not sleeping in it together yet. They will lie in their Orvis bolster bed together and on the couch, so I'm hoping it's just a matter of time.


----------



## mlenzen

We too have a Cozy Cave bed for our 2 vizslas, Otto and Sady, and they love it. Never had to worry about the plastic rod though since our Sady had it out in about 5 minutes.


----------



## mlwindc

Wilson's cozy cave is so far a bust. He wants to lay on top and chew the furry liner. He also likes to drag it downthe stairs -- fun! Also, we got the L and it seems small. Granted, he hasn't actually gotten IN yet... I put it away for now. Will bring it back out periodically and see how he does.


----------



## tknafox2

I had bought one for Foxy, and she would have nothing to do with it...
But Mr. Ferguson loves it... He just rolls around inside and kicks and bites, and plays with the toys in there, and peeks out ...
it is so funny... I think it is more like a play-pen, I don't think he has actually slept in it, But when it gets cold... I just know
where I will find him!


----------

